

Social Design of P90X - lordmax
http://skibinsky.com/social-design-of-p90x/

======
DonGateley
Really clever promo add for FitMob! Hard sell something known to be
successful, then criticize it just a bit and substitute something "better" at
the end.

About FitMob, I might signup after I find out what's in my area but not _to_
find out what's in my area. But then you know there probably isn't anything in
my area. Yet. :-)

~~~
lordmax
lol Don, considering Tony himself reposted my essay next day
([https://www.facebook.com/BeachBodyTony](https://www.facebook.com/BeachBodyTony))
I don't think he considered it any sort of promo for another company.

------
felixgallo
I did a mini-startup of this type (crowdsourced gamification of p90x-style
workouts, delivered via ipad) and presented it to Beachbody. They had no idea
what to do with it, and in hindsight that makes sense; their business model is
to sell products into the MLM model, not to support fitness with technology.

~~~
lordmax
Beachbody is certainly in "don't fix what is not broken" mode, but as i
mentioned check out FitStar - they not asking anybody permission.

The only way to innovate in digital health is doing and promote it on your
own, incumbents are not going to buy things that "cannibalize" their 1b/year
businesses.

